# email expired



## ecto2 (Nov 20, 2015)

@Hera email has randomly expired?

username ectosize, I'm not sure what email account I used originally! I've sent a message a few times using 'contact us' but not getting anything back...?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Hi It's always best to mention me on here. Lorian manages the 'contact us' pages and he's behind on replying.

I'll take a look and will email with my responses


----------

